# OFA results for my "Izzy!"



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

OFA results came back for my *Izzy*.......
*Elbows: Normal*
*Hips: EXCELLENT! :happyboogie:*

I am very happy with the OFA results.
*Congrats to her breeder: Kim at Justk9s. :thumbup: *

Though I will admit......I would be just as happy with her if she were OFA Fair.......she is just a wonderful female all around! :wub:

_*We plan to breed Izzy this Fall, after she is titled.*_


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Huge congrats! 

Just submitted my girl's and I am anxiously awaiting the results


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Great news!

What's the average turn around time with getting results back from the OFA?

I would be on pins & needles waiting


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I think it was about 3 weeks...give or take a day.
I wasn't on pins and needles for her, because her xrays were actually done by an Ortho Vet in Madison, WI.
The vet said that the hips & elbows were very, very nice.......and she was pre-limbed before a year old.
BUT.....until the final results come back....you still wonder what they will grade them at.

I am especially happy for her *breeder......*many of us (breeders) maintain stomach knots for/with their puppy buyers when each set of xrays get submitted.....even when pre-limbs show no problem.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats on Izzy's results! When I had Karlo's done, it was longer because the vet who did them sent them to OFA in a 'bundle' thus causing a back-up of getting them evaluated. This is all he does, so probably sends his weeks worth of x-ray's all at the same time. I had to wait a month to get my results.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

That's not bad considering the amount of x-rays they must view.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I know, and wonder if they have eye strain after all that tedious viewing.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats Robin!!! :toasting: That is awesome! She is a beautiful dog! Is she DDR?? I have to say I love the looks of the DDR dogs. I think Melinda's Buzz was the first one that I saw. Love the reverse raccoon eyes! They are so bold! So does she get a nice steak to celebrate??


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats!

I'm on pins and needles myself, waiting on a-stamps (which will probably take more like 3 months).


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's awesome, Robin.


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

I remember Izzy when she was a puppy. I was completely and TOTALLY in love with her. xD Congratulations!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

AMAZING NEWS!!! I LOVE to see Excellents added into breeding programs... we need more excellents in the gene pool!


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

HUGE congrats! and I just love Kim's dogs they are all so gorgeous


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

That's exciting news--what a thrill!

I was trying to find the "LIKE" button on here, but no luck.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!!!

What a great feeling for both you and her breeder!

*I think this thread warrants a photo of Izzy..... don't you all agree.. ?


----------

